# to buy the right fireproof safe



## LucianoPavarotti (Apr 14, 2013)

While I was bewildered about how to get the right fireproof safe, afraid that I might spend money on getting a certain type and then it turns out that it wasn't the right type for me from the beginning, I found that there is a new ebook on Amazon that describes in detail how to buy the right fireproof safe. The awesome thing is, there is a chance to get a free copy by emailing at [email protected] asking for this ebook, and the only thing to do in return is to leave a short review on Amazon.

I'm glad to share this information with you, for anyone who needs help to choose the right fireproof safe that lasts a lifetime.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you done a video search on you tube? there are some very good informational videos provided by manufacturers and safe dealers.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So what's the name of your book? Giving a few copies away in return for reviews is a great way to game amazon's ranking system, bravo. Once you get enough positive reviews, jack up the price and people won't know the reviews were from free copies. Of course, if amazon finds out yer doing this, they will ban you. Still, I applaud creative marketing, well played!

Edited to add:

When someone leaves a review, amazon checks to see if that person bought the product. If they did, the review shows as "verified purchaser." If you get too many unverifieds, they will pull the plug. I've been an amazon affiliate for over 15 years now, I know stuff. 

Good luck


----------

